# Wow from Freecycle!!



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

I have just picked up from a fellow Freecycler ...

7 guppies

1 bronze catfish

and this beautiful Pleco.

The family were emigrating.

Thought I'd show you pics of the Pleco.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Oooo! I like them, you got a bargin there, how do that workt then, my daughter was telling me about it, but I didnt take in all the information.


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Aw lovely looking fish


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Oooo! I like them, you got a bargin there, how do that workt then, my daughter was telling me about it, but I didnt take in all the information.


Take it you mean how does Freecycle work hahah and not the Pleco??? Sorry if sounding a bit dim its been a long day.

Basically its a site to stop our planet being filled in with all the junk we take to the landfills.

People put on what they have...no money is exchanged it is completly free. it is fantastic ...so much advertised.

not sure but I think every town has a site for them.

Not sure about fish being taken to the skip  but i'm so happy I was chosen to re-home them.


----------



## nic101 (Jun 8, 2009)

fab 


i cant join our freecycle  i tried too but they said i wasnt in the right area (i was)!!!! so that made me mad!


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

Our local Freecycle doesn't allow animals to be given away.


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Lulu's owner said:


> Our local Freecycle doesn't allow animals to be given away.


Ours does but not allowed to post Wanted as many in rescue awaiting homes.

Sadly there are quite often cats, dogs,rabbits etc on there.


----------



## nic101 (Jun 8, 2009)

i managed to work freecycle - and your right its ace 

thats a sailfin isnt it??

saw one ages ago in a pet shop near me and it was 15 inches :lol: i had to ask if it was real haha


----------



## wolves fan (Aug 4, 2009)

how were do u find this website?


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

wolves fan said:


> how were do u find this website?


There's been a bit of a bustup and a lot of Freecycle groups are now called Freegle so try googling both, depends where you live which one is active.


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2009)

wolves fan said:


> how were do u find this website?


Google, you will need a Yahoo ID (free, and takes about 10 minutes to sign up) to use it.


----------



## karlhague (Nov 14, 2009)

Lulu's owner said:


> There's been a bit of a bustup and a lot of Freecycle groups are now called Freegle so try googling both, depends where you live which one is active.


The Freecycles Near us are know called FreeshareUk


----------

